# Connection between thyroid cancer and adrenal cancer?



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any information about a connection between thyroid cancer (papillary carcinoma) and adrenal cancer? I had TT on March 30, 2011 due to papillary carcinoma on both lobes. Some of my original symptoms were sexually related and every doctor has said that they weren't associated with the thyroid cancer. My endo is now looking into adrenal cancer to explain the symptoms that sent me to the doctor in the first place (when they discovered the papillary tumor). I haven't found anything that links the two, but I saw "adrenal" listed in the title of the board, so I thought I'd take a shot...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wshelley said:


> Does anyone have any information about a connection between thyroid cancer (papillary carcinoma) and adrenal cancer? I had TT on March 30, 2011 due to papillary carcinoma on both lobes. Some of my original symptoms were sexually related and every doctor has said that they weren't associated with the thyroid cancer. My endo is now looking into adrenal cancer to explain the symptoms that sent me to the doctor in the first place (when they discovered the papillary tumor). I haven't found anything that links the two, but I saw "adrenal" listed in the title of the board, so I thought I'd take a shot...


Well; the libido is greatly affected by an unwell thyroid. The cancer may not have affected anything but it sure did a number on the thyroid if you get my drift.


----------



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

Andros,
Thanks for the reply. The doctors have all said that thyroid problems, whether hyper, hypo, cancer, etc, are all typically tied to a drop in libido. I have had a serious, serious case of extreme hyper libido. Adrenal cancer was given as the likely cause of that, so they took blood this week to test my testosterone and other hormone levels, as the first screening for adrenal cancer. That's why I was wondering if anyone knew of a connection between papillary carcinoma and adrenal cancer.

Thanks again!

wshelley


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wshelley said:


> Andros,
> Thanks for the reply. The doctors have all said that thyroid problems, whether hyper, hypo, cancer, etc, are all typically tied to a drop in libido. I have had a serious, serious case of extreme hyper libido. Adrenal cancer was given as the likely cause of that, so they took blood this week to test my testosterone and other hormone levels, as the first screening for adrenal cancer. That's why I was wondering if anyone knew of a connection between papillary carcinoma and adrenal cancer.
> 
> Thanks again!
> ...


Did you have any labs run such as TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4? I ask because w/men, it is common for them to be hyperthyroid w/cancer. They are bedmates you might say.

Hyper greatly increases the libido. In the case of females, it has often been my thought that those labeled and nympomaniacs in fact were/are suffering from undiagnosed hyperthyroid.

You can google hyperthyroid/hypersexuality. You will turn up plenty.


----------

